# Santa Cruz Nomad 6.5 inch VPP!!!



## Something Clever... (Feb 8, 2005)

The nomad is on its way to production!


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Something Clever... said:


> The nomad is on its way to production!


Thats fugly. (good concept though)


----------



## MikeyOrange (Feb 25, 2005)

Red Bull said:


> Thats fugly. (good concept though)


that's exactly what i was thinking...


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Thats fugly. (good concept though)


yea....


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

*Interesting........*

The Link in the Santa Cruz Forum shows the Nomad with a Float AVA RP3.
That shock there looks like dare I say a DHX Float???

- Sounds like it's going to be a pretty sweet ride.


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

that's bad ass looking. so crisp & clean and light!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Something Clever... said:


> The nomad is on its way to production!


that's a big air shock...

and a fugly top tube...


----------



## MikeyOrange (Feb 25, 2005)

a little write up from another forum:

_April 14th, 2005

Hello from Santa Cruz This is our second official SCB newsletter, and once 
again we have some big news. While we realize we may be setting the bar 
pretty high for the future in trying to keep this newsletter interesting and 
exciting, this news is too good to hold back.

Filling the Gap 
Riders familiar to our line up have most likely noticed a bit of a gap in 
the VPP model range. That perhaps there was a need for something more than a 
5.3-inch travel trail bike like our new Blur-LT, but something less than an 
all-out 8.5-inch travel freeride bike like our VP-Free.

Enter the Nomad

Some might read this name and think of old Chevy station wagons. Others 
might think of lean people in sparsely populated regions who follow seasonal 
paths known only to their tribes. So, on the one hand, you have this sturdy 
and stylish cult classic vehicle. And on the other hand, you've got these 
long ranging, leathery skinned hard-asses who are made of gristle and can go 
forever. That sort of describes our new bike. Nomad. Taking a similarly 
stout approach as on the V-10 and VP-Free models, we created a frame with 
beefy formed tubes (very strong, and deco stylish) and meaty linkages 
delivering a rock solid frame with 6.5 inches of rear wheel travel. But we 
also kept the flab to a minimum, using a lightweight aluminum alloy for the 
frame and retaining a standard 135mm, q.r. friendly rear dropout spacing. It 
can be built up either as a do-everything, ride everywhere, long lasting 
middleweight or a rock crushing, cliff hucking bomber.

The Nomad is now in the final pre-production prototype stage and is expected 
to be available before the tradeshow season hits us in the fall. Final spec 
or pricing details are not available at this time, but we'll let you know 
when we've got it all finalized. Stay tuned._


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

DMFT said:


> The Link in the Santa Cruz Forum shows the Nomad with a Float AVA RP3.
> That shock there looks like dare I say a DHX Float???
> 
> - Sounds like it's going to be a pretty sweet ride.


I believe its called DHX AIR...


----------



## Gregory (Aug 5, 2004)

I think it looks sweet, using the V10 style around the headtube....I wanna ride that thing!


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

DHX air maybe? Hmm sweet.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

Can't wait to get out to the Otter and see if the boys from SC brought one along.........


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

Let's see... should I get the Blur LT, Blur 4x, Nomad, VP-free, Bullit, or Heckler for trailriding? Santa Cruz needs to weed out some of their models, they have wayyyy too many.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

WheelieMan said:


> Let's see... should I get the Blur LT, Blur 4x, Nomad, VP-free, Bullit, or Heckler for trailriding? Santa Cruz needs to weed out some of their models, they have wayyyy too many.


- Or -

You can look at it as they have a Trailbike in most every price point....


----------



## Something Clever... (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't think they need to do any weeding out... The only trail bikes I see mentioned above are the Blur LT, Nomad, and Heckler. The 4x should be used for slalom (4.5 inches of travel)... The VP-Free for freeriding (8.5 inches of travel)... and the Bullit for freeriding and maybe hardcore trail riding (7 inches of travel)... They are making a line of VPPs and a line of single pivots. Not everyone can afford a $1700 (or higher) VPP frame. Especially since their single pivot frames with a stable platform kick a$$.


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

Something Clever... said:


> I don't think they need to do any weeding out... The only trail bikes I see mentioned above are the Blur LT, Nomad, and Heckler. The 4x should be used for slalom (4.5 inches of travel)... The VP-Free for freeriding (8.5 inches of travel)... and the Bullit for freeriding and maybe hardcore trail riding (7 inches of travel)... They are making a line of VPPs and a line of single pivots. Not everyone can afford a $1700 (or higher) VPP frame. Especially since their single pivot frames with a stable platform kick a$$.


u dont judge bikes on travel (most of the time)

i do agree with u though 4x for 4x, vpf for fr, bullit for fr/trail etc


----------



## Something Clever... (Feb 8, 2005)

I was taking geometry into count but didn't feel like posting the numbers... That would have taken a little too long...


----------



## BikeMk (Mar 2, 2004)

That is a terrible top tube. What were their design guys thinking? It is a cool idea, and I'm sure a great bike, but that top tube form is aweful


----------



## MqtRider (Mar 22, 2004)

*More Pics Here*

http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=1598&PHPSESSID=eee447941d535ee5a6387a1b21869a12


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Gotta agreed with most of the others here, great concept with a very unappealing look. That toptube is hideous.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> Let's see... should I get the Blur LT, Blur 4x, Nomad, VP-free, Bullit, or Heckler for trailriding? Santa Cruz needs to weed out some of their models, they have wayyyy too many.


The only bike SC needs to get rid of is the Bullit. The 4x needs to be limited prod. because its very 4x specific now that the LT is out.


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> The only bike SC needs to get rid of is the Bullit. The 4x needs to be limited prod. because its very 4x specific now that the LT is out.


ive always wanted a bullit....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

looks flexy.....










no really, they should call it the Noodle......


----------



## East Coast Bender (Nov 25, 2004)

looks bad but probably rides good


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*keeping up*



WheelieMan said:


> Let's see... should I get the Blur LT, Blur 4x, Nomad, VP-free, Bullit, or Heckler for trailriding? Santa Cruz needs to weed out some of their models, they have wayyyy too many.


They're just trying to keep up w/ Specialized maybe...


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

TheSherpa said:


> The only bike SC needs to get rid of is the Bullit. The 4x needs to be limited prod. because its very 4x specific now that the LT is out.


I agree!!! Get rid of all the Bullits!!!! Let me know where I can back th' truck up to, & I'll even load'em myself & get rid of everyone of them....hope I got room in the building ...maybe I can get rid of th' horses & use the stalls.... ummm Yeah!! lets get rid of them. VP Frees too. I'll get another truck....


----------



## gregz12 (Oct 9, 2004)

*I kinda like the top tube*

Finally a bike from SC with good stand over high. I nut myself on my bullit way too often and the VPfree has less standover high than the bullit if i'm not mistaken


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Niiiice!*

I betcha that is gonna be a sweet trail bike. I actually saw someone riding one at UCSC a few weeks agoi, but he was very evasive about the details. In person, I think it looked pretty good. Kinda like a V10 on a diet.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Interesting......... but not what I was hoping for out of them.

I was hoping for more of a meatier VPF-esque type of thangy........I dunno looks can be deceiving.


Edit;

The poop brown color of that Fox 36 is butt-uglier than the bike.............bleh.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

e[I said:


> o]Interesting......... but not what I was hoping for out of them.
> 
> I was hoping for more of a meatier VPF-esque type of thangy........I dunno looks can be deceiving.
> 
> ...


I'm of the same mind as E I O. I was hoping for a lil' more burley'er freeridin' type'o frame. When they toss an air shock on it : dead-give-away of a xc-bike. Yuck. XC'ers will be tickled, like they need another bike.

Speakin' of dookie brown, you should see the Giant Faith in the "esspresso" color. It looks like just poured melted chocolate. Like you could smear it or take a bite out of it.
The Jr. T on it has "dookie brown" labels on it, stayed away from dippin' the whole lowers in crap.  Decent lookin' ride for the price, $2500 for the Faith 2, LBS said about $2000 for the Faith 3, sooo figger 3K for th' Faith 1.


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

gregz12 said:


> Finally a bike from SC with good stand over high. I nut myself on my bullit way too often and the VPfree has less standover high than the bullit if i'm not mistaken


that's what i like about it. looking at the profile shot, it has an aggressive stance and a low stand over. lower the seat, and you've got a sweet trail bike that could descend quite well.

i think it is a damn good looking bike, air shock and all. I'm gonna start saving now.

joel


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

As long as the thing works who really cares about "looks", same goes for the 36, in person that fork is the shiznit and I doubt anyone here would disagree holding one in their hands saying "[email protected]! how'd they get this beast so light?".


----------



## ice_kha (Dec 10, 2004)

all this frame need is ano orange and its sweet like the jackal


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Well boys, the Rootbeer heckler is up for sale, and I have ordered my new Nomad. Should be here by October. Trans Blue, with polished swingarm.


----------



## fr-rider (May 19, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Thats fugly. (good concept though)


I agree, FUGLY!


----------



## Bullrider (Jan 22, 2004)

*Saw it at sea otter...*

They had one over at the progressive suspension booth... which is next to SC.

No decals and just a black paint job... the shock also had no decals on it and did not look like the one in this picture.

In person the bike looks good (as long as you don't mind the jackal-ish top tube).


----------



## -bb- (Feb 3, 2005)

I assume that that is a 2in stroke air shock...
Which would give a 3.25:1 leverage ratio. Sounds like a recipe for disaster.
And they want you to huck it?
Yeah right.  

The 7Points have a 2.75in stroke for 7in of travel, or a 2.5:1 leverage ratio.
Now THAT can be hucked.


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

You assume wrong. I'm hearing that it will come with a 2.25 stroke shock to give it a 2.89/1 ratio.


----------



## -bb- (Feb 3, 2005)

El Chingon said:


> You assume wrong. I'm hearing that it will come with a 2.25 stroke shock to give it a 2.89/1 ratio.


It is about time some one came put with an air shock over 2in.


----------



## AsianPersuasion (Aug 20, 2004)

I don't know about the look. It may grow on me but now it just looks retarded. Kinda like SC didn't know what direction to go on style. I think I'll stay with my Heckler's proven track record. I can't believe how many people would just run out and buy the new "it" product not knowing anything solid on it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

top tube looks weird


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Interesting bike.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> that's a big air shock...
> 
> and a fugly top tube...


I doubt your nuts will think it's ugly when you've got that extra 2" of space and you miss your pedals


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Here's a pic of the powdercoat version from the SC board. Looks pretty nice if you ask me....as for the goofball in the picture.....I don't know about him.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

El Chingon said:


> Here's a pic of the powdercoat version from the SC board. Looks pretty nice if you ask me....as for the goofball in the picture.....I don't know about him.


Ehh.........that looks a little better. 
Not as [email protected] mutant like the polished one.


----------



## ice_kha (Dec 10, 2004)

this ones actually pretty good now the the red sticker on the top tube make it look less weird


----------



## KingRexford (Feb 6, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> Let's see... should I get the Blur LT, Blur 4x, Nomad, VP-free, Bullit, or Heckler for trailriding? Santa Cruz needs to weed out some of their models, they have wayyyy too many.


Yeah, choices are dumb. They should only allow government approved models.


----------



## artsn (Jun 22, 2004)

*tool*

Thats Rob Roskopp you idiot. The man behind it all.


----------



## 6milliondollarman (Dec 24, 2004)

El Chingon said:


> Here's a pic of the powdercoat version from the SC board. Looks pretty nice if you ask me....as for the goofball in the picture.....I don't know about him.


Yep, the powdercoat does make one helluva difference appearance-wise. I like the color-coordinated matching 5th Element shock. I'll bet anodized black will look sweet as well.

Yeah, all the guys at Santa Cruz are such goofballs, and Rob Roskopp is the biggest goofball there! 

Seriously, Rob can chill w/ the guys (met him back in my skating days looong ago), but he's also very professional, down-to-earth, and a classy guy. What do you expect out of an owner/founder of Santa Cruz?


----------



## 6milliondollarman (Dec 24, 2004)

artsn said:


> Thats Rob Roskopp you idiot. The man behind it all.


I think El Chingon was staing it tongue in cheek...just harmless playful fun. Considering he's already placing an order for a Nomad, he probably knows the guys at SC personally.


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah, I think Artsn, despite being very clever with his posts, is a little slow when it comes to sarcasm.


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

I like it...it gives me wood



Something Clever... said:


> The nomad is on its way to production!


----------

